# Apisto Viejita



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

A pic of my new Apistos.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Holy crap those guys have colored up nicely! Dude, you really need to breed these guys and spread them around a bit  I've seen these online a few times and the pics never do them justice, at least not at good as yours look! Makes me wish I would'e ordered a trio or two for my tanks!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

WOW! Nice looking apisto!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I may set up the 20 gallon for spawning purposes. That is if they don't breed in the 75 by themselves. Just gotta catch the 3 rosey barbs left if I want any fry. I don't think the bloodfin tetras will be a problem and the Otos are harmless.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Damon,

Nice fish. Where'd you find them?

-Russ


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I ordered them with our last group order. I wanted something different in the way of apistos. I need to get the info from Matt as I want to order more.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Russ and Damon,

If you're not in to much of a hurry, Wayne and I are probably going to place another order for some more Apistos. Wayne was pretty pleased with the borelli and A. cac 'white' that he received. I haven't heard how Wayne's fish are coloring up, but if it is anything like mine and Damon's, I'm sure he'll want to order sooner rather than later.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

What you get to look forward to.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am tempted to buy some....


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I can wait Matt. Still recovering from the holidays


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Simpte 27 said:


> I may set up the 20 gallon for spawning purposes. That is if they don't breed in the 75 by themselves. Just gotta catch the 3 rosey barbs left if I want any fry. I don't think the bloodfin tetras will be a problem and the Otos are harmless.


Just a warning... My Bloodfin Tetras ate my German Blue Ram's Eggs. I don't think they would bother fry though.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. My bloodfins are very shy now. Since I added the Angels to the tank. They are just now starting to come back out


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

gorgeous! i have blue viejitas from i have no idea which river...haha

but red ones are stunning...


----------

